# Problem with libevent2 port



## mrjayviper (May 24, 2014)

Hello. I have a very weird problem with the libevent2 (http://www.freshports.org/devel/libevent2/) port.

Every time I reboot my machine, some things goes awry. I am trying to run an app that depends on libevent2 and it won't run and throw out this error (see below).

The only fix I've found is to `make deinstall` libevent2 and then `make install` again and everything will be working fine until the next reboot. So I need to repeat the process again.

Any ideas what could be wrong? The only thing I can think of is a conflict with libevent (http://www.freshports.org/devel/libevent/) which is required by tmux.

Thanks very much in advance.


```
root@my-pc : /usr/local/etc/rc.d                                                
=> ./transmission restart
transmission not running?
Starting transmission.
Shared object "libevent-2.0.so.6" not found, required by "transmission"
./transmission: WARNING: failed to start transmission

oot@my-pc : /usr/ports/devel/libevent2                                         
===>  Deinstalling for devel/libevent2
===>   Deinstalling 
pkg-static: You are trying to delete package(s) which has dependencies that are still required:
devel/libevent2: net-p2p/transmission-daemon
... delete these packages anyway in forced mode
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages:

        libevent2-2.0.21_1

The deinstallation will free 2 MB
[1/1] Deleting libevent2-2.0.21_1...
libevent2-2.0.21_1 is required by: transmission-daemon-2.82_1, deleting anyway
 done

oot@my-pc : /usr/ports/devel/libevent2                                         
=> make install clean BATCH=yes
===>  License BSD accepted by the user
===>   libevent2-2.0.21_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by libevent2-2.0.21_1 for building
===>  Extracting for libevent2-2.0.21_1
snip...
===>   Registering installation for libevent2-2.0.21_1
Installing libevent2-2.0.21_1... done
===> SECURITY REPORT: 
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/lib/event2/libevent_extra-2.0.so.6
/usr/local/lib/event2/libevent_core-2.0.so.6
/usr/local/lib/event2/libevent-2.0.so.6

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage: 
http://www.monkey.org/~provos/libevent/
===>  Cleaning for libevent2-2.0.21_1

root@my-pc : /usr/ports/devel/libevent2
=> cd /usr/local/etc/rc.d/

root@my-pc : /usr/local/etc/rc.d
=> ./transmission restart
transmission not running?
Starting transmission.
```


----------



## mrjayviper (May 25, 2014)

After playing around with installing and uninstalling `tmux` and `transmission`, I concluded the problem does not lie with having `tmux` (which uses an earlier version of libevent).

I compiled `transmission` without using my custom make.conf and it worked fine. This lead to me thing the problem could lie in CPUTYPE. It was set to native and I changed it to "Athlon-sse3" and this worked fine!!! I knew there were reported problems with using "native" and `Firefox` but not really sure what else are affected.

So if you're having weird issues with ports you just installed, the problem may lie with using "native" as CPUTYPE.


----------

